# Kanji ID



## brainsausage (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello fellow forumites, long time no post. Looking to see if somebody can identify the kanji on this beat up little yani that somebody gifted my sous...


----------



## KenHash (Nov 19, 2017)

it says Mori Katsu Saku &#23432;&#21213;&#20316;&#12290;A Sakai maker.


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 20, 2017)

Thank you sir!


----------

